# No-one waves any more....



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

I noticed on our recent week out that other motorhomers don't seem to do the "friendly wave" thing any more. Only one or two out of about 30 or so bothered. Just another sign of these sad times? Not much friendliness about anymore, it seems, and with service levels ever declining, its a sad state of affairs. Good service or altruistic behaviour, which should be the norm, is now hailed as something very special.....which indeed it is, as there is not much of it around. Even something as small as a wave to a fellow motorhomer seems too much for most, if our recent experience is anything to go by.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Jessica (20 months) and I do - and always first   

stew


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I am suprised to read your post as in my experience almost all the MH's I see wave to me, either first or in answer to my wave, the only time I do not wave is on motorways.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Stew

We obviously haven't passed you or Jessica yet  

Laurie


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Waving*

I know how disappointing it is when people do not wave. I like to wave but as the driver, its not always sensible to do so or to flash lights. My wife, who is usually the passenger, gave up waving some time ago because she thinks there are too many motorhomes on the road to wave at and she'll get RSI. The days when motorhomes are rare seem long gone - and we are all the better for it.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep I always wave regardless, this weekend I even waved to my brother in his van and he was following me :?


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi HelenB

I suppose we were on the motorway part of the time - we never differentiate between motorways and other roads as partner does the waving, not me and there are no safety issues, in fact A and B roads are likely to have more surprises and dangers lurking than motorways!!

We were surprised as well as it isn't our usual experience- It just seemed a shame,which is why I mentioned it.

Laurie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I wave and so do most other m/h's we see, but I normally wave first.I am not sure if I didn't they would?


Richard...

PS why don't tuggers wave?


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Yep I always wave regardless, this weekend I even waved to my brother in his van and he was following me :?


Keep the family happy and be friendly at the same time!!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*We always wave...sometimes to delivery vans !!*

I've noticed this too....we put it down to now being in an RV, not a standard motorhome anymore....I shall carry on waving regardless of wether we get one back...so there !

Jenny


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> I wave and so do most other m/h's we see, but I normally wave first.I am not sure if I didn't they would?
> 
> Richard...
> 
> PS why don't tuggers wave?


I've often wondered about that. Unfriendly lot! Probably because they are desperately trying to keep their unstable shed on wheels from getting into a terminal sway and overturning....there have been quite a few on traffic reports this season so far.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We wave doc-cam or at least we do until with waved about 6/7 times
with out a return,then we pass others and say to each other did you
wave?,we both say didn't bother!.
occassionally someone will wave at us and we've passed them before
we wave back you feel guilty then.
Off to france soon we will wave and see what happens.  

There are still jolly people about,we just seem to be spread thinner.


phil


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sue and I have only been at this for about 6 wks and on our first drive out we were waved to by three M/H's between Canterbury and Dover, of course we waved back! What a welcome into our new way of life . We particularly love the waves received by young people out for a trip with parents or grandparents they seem to be thoroughly enjoying the experience, just as we are!
Wave and keep on waving .


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny (smithies) 

I noticed your post and the mistake and have placed your post into this thread :wink: 

I used to get waved at frequently when I had C Class motor homes, now I have a van conversation hardly ever do I get waved at  

MHS…Rob


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We always wave and more often than not seem to be acknowledged.
Sometimes forget when we are in the car and get rather odd looks!!

Yes, have also been known to wave to delivery vans. Me, not Alec of course - he gives me the impression that I am behaving like a loose woman when I get carried away.

When in France, I feel that it is a duty to educate the French in the correct etiquette. Gives me something to do anyway!

Gina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I know its terrible but sometimes I use the tradition of waving to bully miserable so and sos. 

If I see a couple who are determined not to wave we flash our headlights at them and wave faster. 

If we see them with enough distance it becomes a challenge to get their hand to lift and when it does, even if its only a bit I cheer and Jessica laughs.

Its only my game really at the moment but I am sure Jessica will learn to love the it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I have noticed that fewer people wave back too, I did wonder if it was because we are a panel van conversion and they dont realise we are a camper. Oh well I will keep on waving until I really get fed up.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe the newbies are simply uninitiated in the etiquette. So, innnocently ignorant rather than moodily non-compliant? Just a thought ...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Got to be honest i was up in the Lake District last Thursday and a silver Trigano Tribute came in the opposite direction waving and flashing but as I was watching a passing vehicle never noticed until to late and Wife spotted them.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

I like the waving thingy, it's a sort of bonhomie.... but we recently changed from an autotrail to an RV and now no-one seems to want to wave to us  .

Come on all m/hm'rs we all like the same life.... whether a van or a bus.... keep on waving!!

I'll wave back, although I must admit I might be driving, when I need all the wits I've got..............or trying to navigate [worse still].

Please forgive in advance :roll:


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

We *always* wave at any type of campervan / motorhome / rev - and delivery vans too! We wave when we're in the car too! Sometimes we get excited and wave when we're walking down the street! We could do with t-shirts that say "We're motorhomers!".

After driving a VW campervan for 7 years and waving religiously at every campervan, motorhome and rv we've found that with the Knaus sometimes we are concentrating so much harder on the road and don't always notice other vans until they are nearly past us! Maybe we'll improve when we're more used to the size of the new van!

Anyway we're going to continue waving at ALL motorhomes large and small!
We've got the MHF logo in the windscreen too and keep a look out for others - not seen any yet though.

Marie and Rex

ps - We've noticed tuggers don't wave too - then again we don't wave to them either!

Just a thought - you see lots of women driving motorhomes but not many women tugging - is it macho thing to tug???


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all we always wave but having a panel van we don't get that many back. But not to worry changing the van soon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Maybe the newbies are simply uninitiated in the etiquette


Nice thought Vanessa but no you can see their knuckles turn white they are gripping so hard to the wheel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd say it's about 50/50.

We usually wave unless it's not safe to do so. I find that most A-class & coachbuilds wave back but not so many hitops etc. Never sure whether to wave the RV's - don't know why really? Maybe everyone waves to their own peer group(RV/A-class etc)?


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

we were really pleased how much waving we got when we first got van last year - i do like it. We always wave - i say we, coz we're left hand drive and after a while it occured to us that the passenger should wave too in case they didn't notice and thought the non-driver a misery!. 

Not sure of the etiquette on dual carriageways though - sometimes whenyou see oncoming van that's quite a distance to the right - will they see? Or will you puzzle someone in the other lane, who waves back, then spends the rest of the day wondering who theyknow who has a motorhome!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

cneate said:


> I'd say it's about 50/50.
> 
> We usually wave unless it's not safe to do so. I find that most A-class & coachbuilds wave back but not so many hitops etc. Never sure whether to wave the RV's - don't know why really? Maybe everyone waves to their own peer group(RV/A-class etc)?


 HI Cneate

well i've have an RV and i get the right hump if a euro motorhome doesn't
wave back were all in it for good freinds nomatter what your choice of mohome is some have got posher RV's than me but i think were all equal

tho maybe not financialy :lol:

keep on waving its good fun
Tony


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

we were really pleased how much waving we got when we first got van last year - i do like it. We always wave - i say we, coz we're left hand drive and after a while it occured to us that the passenger should wave too in case they didn't notice and thought the non-driver a misery!. 

Not sure of the etiquette on dual carriageways though - sometimes whenyou see oncoming van that's quite a distance to the right - will they see? Or will you puzzle someone in the other lane, who waves back, then spends the rest of the day wondering who theyknow who has a motorhome!


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Wave*

When we first started motorhoming we couldn't fathom why we were often waved at and thought something was wrong but we soon cottoned on. We now always wave except on motorways and my wife has been known to wave when she is sitting in her car - strange looks back!! I must admit I sometimes wave at delivery vans, ambulances, even ice cream vans - should get the glasses fixed me thinks!!!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We wave and usually get lots of waves and smiles back  Although we have never had any waves from RV's 8O and have found that we rarely get waves from A class types  
In Cornwall last week there were more wavers than non wavers  

I have never seen a tugger even smiling let alone waving at anything, maybe it is the thought of the hours of setting up they are facing when they get to their camp site :wink: 

Tina


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry to say but times are changing, not to sound rude but motorhomes were usually for the over 55s who had spare cash to spend, now with all this new money about there are a lot more younger people buying them and we all know how arrogant and rude the youngsters can be. I always wave but you will usually find the younger they are the less chance of a wave, I get annoyed when i don't get a wave back the misses just laughs at me.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

We've not had a M/H for long, but my better half loves it when other Moterhomers wave and it makes her smile, and it was a real surprise to start with. We wave at every M/H now.  8)


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

subaru said:


> Sorry to say but times are changing, not to sound rude but motorhomes were usually for the over 55s who had spare cash to spend, now with all this new money about there are a lot more younger people buying them and *we all know how arrogant and rude the youngsters can be*. I always wave but you will usually find the younger they are the less chance of a wave, I get annoyed when i don't get a wave back the misses just laughs at me.


And we know how stereotypes are often inaccurate. :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

subaru said:


> Sorry to say but times are changing, not to sound rude but motorhomes were usually for the over 55s who had spare cash to spend, now with all this new money about there are a lot more younger people buying them and we all know how arrogant and rude the youngsters can be. I always wave but you will usually find the younger they are the less chance of a wave, I get annoyed when i don't get a wave back the misses just laughs at me.


Maybe they are renting and don't know they are expected to wave??

not saying anything else cos I know the Mods are busy enough :wink:

Tina

(Got a long way to go before I get to 55 :roll: )


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't agree with the argument about youngsters not waving! We've got an A Class but having worked up from VW we are always keen to wave at smaller vans and especially the old VW's heading down to Cornwall for the surfing - generally we get a very cheery wave back from the youngsters!!

Over the last 10 weeks with the A Class we've observed that whereas the small older VW's wave and the larger C and A class - we rarely get a wave from the smaller coachbuilts like the Autosleepers! What's going on there then??

The other thing we've noticed is that apart from the meet at Top End Farm - we haven't seen any RV's on the road - where are you all? We've been on motorways and A roads? What roads are you using????


Marie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> subaru wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> Sorry to say but times are changing, not to sound rude but motorhomes were usually for the over 55s who had spare cash to spend, now with all this new money about there are a lot more younger people buying them and we all know how arrogant and rude the youngsters can be. I always wave but you will usually find the younger they are the less chance of a wave, I get annoyed when i don't get a wave back the misses just laughs at me.


 Well we are under 40 and we wave, say no more.

We get more waves back from coachbuilds and A class. We some times dont notice high tops but do wave when we do. Not had a wave back from an RV yet.

Richard...


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

We are new to motorhoming but it only took the first vehicle to wave to us and we knew that the offer of camaraderie should be returned. The kids counted each motorhome we saw after that and made sure we waved.

As a motorcyclist as well I wave to others no matter what they ride and always stop if I see a bike broken down by the side of the road. Does that protocol extend to motorhomes too?

Ed


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

winniebagotony said:


> cneate said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say it's about 50/50.
> ...


Hi Tony

I will wave all RV's from now on just incase it's you :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We got tired of waving and being ignored by euro motorhomes, so gave up, can't understand this, now only wave to RVs.. :roll:


----------



## 105162 (Jun 14, 2007)

Can not belive that you have had this experience. This is one of the thing we love about MH's the fact that nearly everyone waves ! I admit you do get the odd one or 2 that dont :roll: We have been MH's for about 5months now and still get loads of waves :lol: We wave all the time and we are what you would call the young MH's as we are only in our mid 30's. Will be interesting to see how many waves we get when we travel down to Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've driven from Minehead to Bridgwater twice in the last few days, including Friday when I passed loads of MHs, and noticed how few people returned my wave. It may be the panel van thing, as apart from the Status aerial on the roof I probably look like white van man until it's too late to wave back. Actually, I was white van man, as the cushions were out and the van was loaded with boxes being put into store!

I did notice that sometimes the passenger was just moving their hand slightly, so maybe some people are shy, or their wave is so subtle that I didn't see it.

I was driving round a town in Cornwall a few weeks ago when a woman in a Ford Escort waved very enthusiastically at me. I don't know if she was a one of us, mistook me for someone else, or fancied me :lol:.

I always try to wave, but it's not always safe as I'm travelling on my own. Maybe I should let Charlie sit on the passenger seat and teach him to leap up and down, wag his tail and bark when he sees a MH :lol:.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

davenlyn said:


> I have noticed that fewer people wave back too, I did wonder if it was because we are a panel van conversion and they dont realise we are a camper. Oh well I will keep on waving until I really get fed up.


I'm sure thats it so now I restrict the wave to those I overtake then they can see the writing on the side  .


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I'm sure thats it so now I restrict the wave to those I overtake then they can see the writing on the side  .


Overtake! I thought one of the pleasures was to amble along holding up the traffic, not rushing past it :lol:.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

johnandcharlie said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure thats it so now I restrict the wave to those I overtake then they can see the writing on the side  .
> ...


Oh we have an amble gear as well, its just different from the six we use to get from A to B


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

[
PS why don't tuggers wave?[/quote]

they do..from side to side.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

drcotts said:


> [
> PS why don't tuggers wave?


they do..from side to side.[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## 105693 (Jul 8, 2007)

We have had our motorhome only 3 months and soon started waving.Most do seem to wave we find.Going along a near single track road in Scotland,we even had time to wave at the motorhomer going too fast in the other direction......just before he took our wing mirror off and then didnt bother stopping.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We always wave, as long as we recognise that it's a motorhome ahead. Van conversions are always a problem, 'cos you can't see until the last minute, then it's gone. Perhaps the newcomers haven't been initiated into the masonic-like rituals of motorhoming; maybe it should be added to the list of things on the handover list for dealers' sales staff? 8) 
No 34) Always wave at other motorhomers; right let's try this now, after me.....Left arm off steering wheel, raise at an angle of 45 degrees, extend flat hand, and wave in Royal fashion....wait for response from other motorhome. If he doesn't, mutter miserable git...........
I like the one about tuggers waving from side to side :lol: . But then, I avoid getting near to them when they start doing that!

By the way, the Queen's a motorhomer - have you seen that wave from the royal carriage? :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I wave to everyone from van conversions to big-uns. If I get a wave back great if I don't well who cares it's not the end of the world.

Not getting waves off people is something I have come to expect. I don't care....It doesn't bother me. Really it doesn't. Why should it? Why should it matter if someone can't be bothered to wave. Its only a wave for gods sake. Just a simple bloody wave that takes seconds to perform and costs nothing. Just a small acknowledgment would be fine but no, they can't be bloody bothered. Its just a matter of raising your arm and moving your hand from side to side or just hold your hand up. IS IT THAT HARD TO DO???? Is it? Well is it?? You know who you are!!!!!!

But like I said, it doesn't bother me.

Johnny F


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

good point about RV's being LHD... maybe some people think the driver is reading a newspaper?

Also the point about not seeing many on the road, I have a theory that a lot of us travel in the wee hours to avoid traffic jams?? What do the panel think?


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Waves Rolling In ...*

Every Journey we have wavers and wavees, in fact its a rariity to not find a waver, they are everywhere, even the odd tugger waves, very odd I agree!. It seems strange that some get no waves and others get so many they have to employ a full time waver to handle the incoming.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I never knew MH drivers waved anyway. Of course it was definitely the thing to do when we had the old VW T2 Westy. Cult/street status cred and all that. 

It's like why don't car drivers wave at each other? They do if driving a specific model and make and it's vintage or rare, but surely there are so many variations of MHs you are not going to get and overall culture of waving.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Many years ago I kept getting flashed by drivers of Ford Escort Mexicos. I only had an Escort Sport, but it was yellow and had spoilers so looked like a Mexico. I was always too embarrassed to wave back .

There's room above my cab on the high top for a big (free? good advertising :lol MHF sticker. How about one that also says "This is a motorhome, please wave" :lol:.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wavers and wavees are fine ... maybe the ones who don't immediately wave back are simply waivering?!! :roll: 

MOH had a VW beetle years ago (actually has an unfinished project one in the garage at the mo!), and ALL other beetle drivers waved. The new beetle drivers wave to each other, as do the new mini drivers. In fact, new mini drivers are TOLD about the waving protocol when they buy the car (at least, my SiL was!!).

On a motorcycle, amazingly even the French police wave! They do this (in fact, the norm on the continent with motorcyclists) by dropping a foot off the peg or by doing a downward Vsign off the end of the handlebar (so don't think this is them being rude to you!!). Only the Harley riders don't wave!

I take it a tugger is a caravan? Perhaps they're the Harley-riders of the camping world?!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

The VW wave is relevant to all aircooled vehicles therefore the old Porsches were included and always acknowledged. There is a certain style to the wave also, the formation of the fingers and thumbs in a VW shape complete with a little wiggle to complete. Beat that MH'ers


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, but that's rather tricksy to do when you're driving :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah! Dead easy, one hand - of course difficult if you're phoning someone with the other one.......


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmm, we can't work out how to do a V and a W with one hand ... can you post a photo please? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK here you go...

Several things to bear in mind here, in other words excuses.

Can only do it with right hand, therefore LH holding camera.

Fingers won't quite configure into it these days, but understand that the tips of the three fingers are more curled under.

That's the W. Now if you wiggle or twist your wrist from side to side the blurred effect is the V.

Yeah? Simple and groovy man. That's my version of it anyway. Was never given a photo of it when I bought Bluebell, so took lessons from a surf dude.

Pictures of sign and Bluebell attached.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

VW sign...Hmm! Won't download will try again in a minute


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Waving*

We are wavers and we also felt that were fewer wavers these days. However we 've noticed that drivers of many A class m'homes seem to be a long way back from the screen and their waves may not be easily seen. Might this acount for less reponses?
TonyP


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, Hampshireman. Now it makes sense!! LOVE Bluebell, very smart!


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I think waving is a very friendly gesture, until every other vehicle is a MH. Is it me or has anybody noticed that Hymers do not wave as much.

John.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Having just returned from Oban, I can say that on the M8, A82, and A85 every motorhomer we passed waved like mad. Could have been because it is not motorway or dual carriageway just a normal road (what is the name for that single carriageway sounds to me as if it's only one wee bit of road) so you can actually see the whites of peoples eyes and the colour of their upholstery  Therefore it is more difficult to not wave as the vehicles are close together and it is easier to see each other :!: 
We also passed a brand new compass 180 exactly the same as our lovely new one just past/before Callander (was feeling kinda sick at that point lots of bendy uppy down roads whilst trying to read a map NOT recommended so not quite sure where exactly we were!!!!) So if that was any of you hello and how are you getting on with your new van :?:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We get loads of waves.... it may be because I use both hands :lol: 

and of course we get a near 100% return of wave from all other Autosleepers like ours .... a clan of our own? maybe.........or is it because monocoque autosleepers are such an individual design and so easily recognisable ....ok who said ugly ? :roll: ... but they are ugly like a VW beetle or Mini is ugly.... both classic and ageless. :wink: 


Mike


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*No-one waves any more!*

Morning all!

Auntie Sandra and I were surprised to be waved at by another M/Homer when we went out in our first M/H eight years ago. But we soon cottoned on and now make a point of waving to those who share the same passion.

When our daughter, Katie, first travelled with us, and saw us waving at 'strangers', she almost wet herself laughing. She called us SAD!

But she too now understands the need to wave to our colleagues. Indeed, anyone travelling in our passenger seat is quickly brought up to speed about their responsibilities and duties. They are quickly reminded that they are not there to read papers and map books, or to listen to the radio, or play with the satnav. THEY ARE THERE TO WAVE AT OUR FELLOW MOTORHOMERS in the hope that everyone can continue their journey knowing that someone loves them enough to exchange waves!

I have to admit though, try as I might, I find it hard to see the folk in panel vans, A-class and lo-liners. I also find it hard to see into our neighbours' car as it passes by. The main problem is that the windscreen reflects the light, blotting out any view of those inside, unlike those vehicles with the permanent sunscreen called the luton, or overcab.

So, panel van derivatives, A-class and lo-liners, it's not personal. We do wave but can't always see if you wave back.

Best wishes and happy waving from UncleNorm.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Haven't read all the posts in this thread so apologies if I am repeating anything said in other posts. I have noticed more people not returning waves lately but I am all for keeping the parctice. I can remember on our first outing being surprised at the number of people who knew or thought they knew us  
I have weaved at vans and felt a bit of a prat and for that reason I have sometimes missed conversions due to the 'is it or isn't it' period.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wave*

Greetings,



> Is it me or has anybody noticed that Hymers do not wave as much.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm, capitanjohn, we have a Hymer and we always try and wave, I even wave when I put a post one here!! ;-)


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

When we first drove the M/H back from the dealers we wondered why people were waving, but decided to wave back anyway. We then asked sister and brother in law and they told us it was etiquette to wave, so we do but other people don't reciprocate.

I drove from Wragby to Lincoln show last week, not a great distance, but we saw quite a few M/H and I would say that if we saw 10 only 2 waved back. We also noticied the trend for people not to wave back when we went to the Eden Valley in June. 

Hubbies sister said that not many people waved when they were in a Hi Top but more people waved when they moved to a coachbuilt but we have always had a coachbuilt, my husband was beginning to wonder if we had something derogotary written on the front of our M/H which we didn't know about. Having said that I must go and check just in case.

Jacqui


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

If we don't get a return wave from anyone we just shrug & tell ourselves that they are not in the club !!!(The Motorhome Owners Waving Club that is !)

Jenny


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hi folks - I chanced across this thread and felt promoted to post

sorry - but I'm going to play Devil's advocate here and invoke my membership of the Marxist Club - that's Groucho Marx by the way who said something along the lines of "why do I want to belong to a club that would want me as a member?"

we actually find this waving lark pointless - what does it show?? you own a motorhome??? and your point is??? 

I also drive a car but do I get waved at?? nope

this waving lark seems outmoded, antiquated and a little sad IMHO

I don't object to being waved at - if that's what you want to do, that's fine with me - but I really really do NOT see the point of it - you can happily call me ignorant, uncaring, not in the Club, whatever, but you won't see me waving.........OK - maybe a Hitlerian salute if I'm feeling evil

if I don't belong to the "Club" fine but there's enough traffic and hazards around to make us want to concentrate on the road ahead when driving to even acknowledge traffic flow in the other direction

as you were



hmm - I wonder if that will get me drummed out of the forum :twisted:


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> hi folks - I chanced across this thread and felt promoted to post
> 
> sorry - but I'm going to play Devil's advocate here and invoke my membership of the Marxist Club - that's Groucho Marx by the way who said something along the lines of "why do I want to belong to a club that would want me as a member?"
> 
> ...


A wave is a greeting, a sign of affection, which may be antiquated and sad, but bearing in mind the increasing number of rude motorists on our roads the odd wave here and there does nothing but spread a tiny bit of happiness around. Personally, I find that rather refreshing in this day an age where increasingly people seem to be interested only in themselves.

Lots of things are pointless, ultimately life itself is pointless, but we might as well be happy and have a bit of fun while we can.

Remember "The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up." 8)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

je suis marxiste tendance groucho aussi

When did waving start?

My father had his first VW motorhome in 1959 a combi conversion. We waved at other VW vans, only, not beetles. We did not wave at other motor homes and they did not wave at us,

He replaced the ist VW with a second one in 1967, same applied.

. In 1972 he bought a commer autosleeper from a firm in Bradford, reg RKU 886J. There was no waving in those days.

About 6 months ago I was in Todds in Preston, they had autosleeper RKU 887J fully restored. What memories that brought back


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

How amazing to see the "next in line" registration wise. I bet it felt kind of weird, especially given the age and rarity of these vehicles now (comparatively speaking of course)


----------



## 105872 (Jul 16, 2007)

me and monica picked our hymer up last saturday from sheffield and traveling back on the m1 we saw a few vans but not one waved.......now im from a vw beetle/camper background and they wave all the time  so i will keep on waving at others  if we ever manage to get out in the van without all this rain


im thinking all my vw mates are at bug jam this weekend getting wet  

sorry fellas.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry doc_cam 

and indeed all others that I / we miss. 

We do try to spot you, and to give a friendly wave ... 

... but ... 

sometimes simply paying attention to what is going on in front of / around us or where the devil we are going at this junction, and in what lane just takes over in the priority stakes. 

I am often aware that we have missed someone because our attention was with the safety factors. 

Please don't give up. Hopefully our paths will cross again when I feel less hassled and can help to spread a little 'friendly'


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wave*

Greetings,



> my husband was beginning to wonder if we had something derogotary written on the front of our M/H which we didn't know about. Having said that I must go and check just in case.


You rally must take that Double Glazing advert out of your windscreen Jacquie! :wink:



> this waving lark seems outmoded, antiquated and a little sad IMHO


ah, well fatbuddha, antiquated yes, I remember when I had an old Bond Mk C three wheeler in the 1960's, all Bond owners waved and it was great, it made you proud to own such a great mode of transport.

Sad? hmmmmmmmmm, we don't feel sad at all, it is nice to have a friendly, cheery wave, it brightens the day!  it takes away the rigours of driving, a change from these bad tempered, inconsiderate drivers.

We wave when we can, if people do not wave back, that is OK, we feel good that we have made the effort, on occasion it is not convenient to wave but it is not that we do not want to, it is just as Leo has said, we are busy doing other things, and driving safely is paramount.


----------



## 105579 (Jul 2, 2007)

> we actually find this waving lark pointless - what does it show?? you own a motorhome??? and your point is???


The first time we took our motorhome out a few weeks ago we were pleasantly surprised to see other motorhomers waving at us. As previous tuggers this was never done (presumably because there are so many of them). Since then we have launched into the waving scene with gusto!

And the point is.... in this day and age where politeness and good manners are becoming a rare event, it is just plain pleasurable to buck the trend. For us newbies it also makes us feel welcome to our new found pastime.


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

We always wave to all MHs, Campers & RVs, We don't always get a wave back, 
The kids used to call us sad, But know they look out & give a wave too :lol: 

K&D


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Love waving and the feeling of a mutual respect for each other. Like being a big happy family, bit like MHF I suppose.

Regards 

Chris


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

We both always wave.

I even wave when I'm in my Corsa to and from work.

So if you see a redhead in blue Corsa in the vicinity of J3 on the M4 its me :roll: 

Sandra


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Just caught up on the last two pages to see what was occuring and it has brought back so many memories. My father rode motorcycles and m/c with side cars, when he could afford it he bought a Reliant van to carry his tools of trade ( he only applied for the bike part of his licence when demobbed as he thought he would never afford a car!) he used to wave to bikers and Reliant drivers alike (Kindred spirit he said).
I think it also has to do with recognition and probably goes back to the origins of the Salute one see's in the forces, apparently Knights on Horseback would raise their visor in order to be recognised as a friend, something I think we should all be on here! We are aren't we?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

OKAY THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH! BECAUSE ITS NICE TO BE NICE!

OH b****r i left the caps on oooops!


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

When we bought our VW T25 last year, this was all new to us but soon got used to the fact that other VW owners would wave to us and we began waving back. (like others, I even sometimes waved to a panel van) :lol: 
We noticed that not many motorhomers waved to us, but carried on waving to them anyway. There were times when we didnt wave and that was because we simply didnt notice them till it was too late!  
Now we have a small motorhome, we get lots of waves from other motorhomers, but not many from VW`s and other campervans etc :!: 
We have yet to pass a RV, but when we do, I shall wave frantically!!
I will be honest, I have never even given it a thought as to whether we should wave to tuggers or not. Next time we are out, I will try it and see what responce I get  
Anyway, if we pass other MHF users on the road and we dont wave, I promise its only cause we havent noticed you till its too late.
I do try and see if I can spot the MHF sticker in the window, but as we are travelling in opposite directions, it is virtually impossible to spot.
Maybe we could have a large MHF banner that we could put along the bottom of the front widscreen like The Motorhome Caravanners Club, as their members are really easy to spot.
Sue.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*waving*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Jenny (smithies)
> 
> I noticed your post and the mistake and have placed your post into this thread :wink:
> 
> ...


See now i ahve to agree with the above post, when i had the coachbuilt everyone waved but since buying a panel van conversion it seems only other panel van conversions wave. Now i will wave at anything but i am wondering if there isnt a bit of snobbishness creeping in as i once heard from a coachbuilt owner 'oh u have one of those tin tents do u' from someone who's coachbuilt had way seen better days.

but i go on waving cos im a cheerful chap or so i keep telling myself

hehe


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Snobbishness can work both ways. These big coachbuilts etc often have an integral garage. I've got a detached garage that I tow behind my panel van, and that's much posher than an integral one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

just back from 3 weeks in France, including 3 days in the UK and most vans waved at us or back. The only time I don't want is if letting go of the steering wheel will cause an accident... or on dual carriageways... although people have waved at us from that distance.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We decided to carry out an unscientific survey today, Mon 23rd July. We drove 200 miles from Teesside to Norfolk, mainly off dual carriageways. We counted caravans and motorhomes, flashing at and waving to everyone of the latter, counting the 2 possible responses. We included in our count vehicles "in transit" eg on garage forecourts or outside shops (3MH, 1 c), but not those in gardens or on driveways. If you would like to guess the quantities in the 3 categories, I'll post the results tomorrow.

Perhaps someone should organise a "waving day" survey, like RSPB use, to establish how friendly we are!

It was a good trip, anyway, with very little rain.

Gordon


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Love waving and the feeling of a mutual respect for each other. Like being a big happy family, bit like MHF I suppose.


When I were a lad, my sister & I used to get taken on hols with my mum & dad in the car (1960s). My dad made up this game of "Toot & Wave", which consisted of driving past people in towns or villages, tooting the horn, and us all waving frantically out the window at them & smiling widely. Needless to say, everyone waved back & smiled too. The hook line was knowing that they'd spend the next few hours going, "Who was that?". 

It used to mortify me ( was a shy child, yes, really) but I couldn't help myself - I'd be found in the back saying, "Let's play Toot & Wave - please - can we, can we, can we....".

You might like to try it - it'll certainly while away the boring hours. 

Dougie.


----------



## 105631 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have to say that I would think twice now about waving to another M/H driver - for fear of getting the same reception I have on here of late...............


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*waving*



johnandcharlie said:


> Snobbishness can work both ways. These big coachbuilts etc often have an integral garage. I've got a detached garage that I tow behind my panel van, and that's much posher than an integral one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


good on ya mate, like your style and by the way i hope no coach built owners were offended by my comments as i certainly didn't mean to upset offend etc.

at the end of the day as long as we have a table to place our glass of whisky (or whatever your poison is) thats all that matters

on another point why oh why when i go onto a site where the wardens managers or whatever title they use knowing that i have booked and that i have a vehicle with four wheels give me the pitch that is 90 degrees sloping both way whilst the caravan owners get offered the billiard board table pitches ie dead level.

or is it me

keith


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*waving*

Hi all

Just back from a weekend in N Wales, although most of the journey was motorway, i found most M/H's waved back in acknowledgement
infact i need to rub abit of raljex in the old elbow

Paul...


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We drove 200 miles from Teesside to Norfolk, mainly off dual carriageways. We counted caravans and motorhomes, flashing at and waving to everyone of the latter, counting the 2 possible responses. We included in our count vehicles "in transit" eg on garage forecourts or outside shops (3MH, 1 c), but not those in gardens or on driveways.

Caravans - 55
Non waving MH - 10
Waving MH - 15

However, only 1 MH waved before we'd signalled to them. Perhaps we're just big kids, but we enjoy seeing folk with a similar mode of transport.

Off to Cornwall soon - perhaps we'll keep a day-by-day count (or is that too sad?)

Gordon


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*waving*

just thought, after reading last post, when i had a caravan i used to flash lights to other caravans and not motorhomes, now having a motorhome i flash and wave other motorhomes but not caravans, fickle world isnt it.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

When I used to ride large motor bikes, all other large motor cyclists put their hand up, usually without letting go of the handle bars or they flashed their lights. Riders of smaller motor cycles didn't though. When we went onto a V-dub every other v-dubber waved or flashed and now in the motor home (Fiat Gran Duca) most other MHomers flash or wave. It's a group thing.
I think that there is a lot of wanna-bes buying MHs now that haven't grown up in a brotherhood so do not know the etiquette. I see loads of them at folk festivals laying on their stomachs reading the Times with out a clue whose performing, but they were there, bought the T shirt and everything.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We always wave even to the French, German's Dutch and so on and I can honestly say we nearly always get a wave back.
When we were tuggers we used to wave to other tuggers but never much response and NO response from M/H's.

Ron


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

11 days driving in France and I would say about 85% waved back, French Dutch German and Italians plus a few sundry others, only saw 4 UK vans outside the Pas de Calais area, they waved like mad. Probably pleased to know they weren't the only ones in France


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

we are still waving 4 or 5 cars after the m/h has passed and some drivers (cars) wave back, i bet they drive by wondering if they know us?


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

we got back last weekend from a 3 and a half week tour, Belgium, Luxenbourg and (mainly) France.
For the first week (which included a huge chunk of our driving as we moved in search of the sun) we passed and waved to probably hundreds of motorhomes with hardly any response. my eldest grandaughter, who is 12 waved non stop to every motorhome when she sat up front but eventually got bored with no one waving back.
After that, well i stopped even looking.
I guess I will just concentrate on driving now


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

doc_cam said:


> I noticed on our recent week out that other motorhomers don't seem to do the "friendly wave" thing any more. Only one or two out of about 30 or so bothered. .


I suspect its the time of year. Those people who use their m/h purely as holiday accomodation in summer, but not as a hobby are out, as are all the rental vans.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Waving*

Just back from a tour of Cumbrian, Cairgorms and Western Ross. Did my bit by waving and given the number of continentals who waved back, they seemed to have worked out it was standard practice. Only those with Italian numberplates seemed confused by me waving at them - can't recall any of the inhabitants waving back. The Germans seemed the most active wavers.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

;-) The Germans wave back because they are saying "No, no it wasn't us, we weren't there, we didn't know, don't shoot, we go home now."
;-)


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*waving*

I must admit i have noticed not a lot of m/hs wave recently mind i usually do about a 2hour run on a friday after work to our site as that is a comfortable run for the week end my grandson loves it we wave as much as we can and also to conversions /rv.s as they are all m/hs just different shapes sizes and preferences .We are of to york and scarborough at the week/end for a week and as i am left handed i am typing with my left hand and practising my wave with the right JAKS :lol:


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*waving...*

We wave. Denise even waves to horse boxes and security/prison vans........
her eyesight is not so good nowadays
Rex and Denise


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We always wave to Fellow motorhomers, and if we dont it means we have been concentrating on the road and haven't noticed the motorhome until its too late to wave. I have noticed though that sometimes we wave and the other motorhome doesn't 8O I would like to think the reason is that they haven't noticed us untill it was too late to wave back. :wink: 

Anne


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

It must be somthing that we all have said because we were out over the weekend and there seemed to be a lot of wavers which was very nice as we have always waved and it gives a good feeling when you get waved back at    :lol:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I posted earlier about how did it start, no one has really replied.

We had a VW camper van in 1959 only VW camper vans and combis waved eaxch other then.

Is it a folk memory hangover from the AA when a saluting motorbike riding road man indicated a speed trap ahead?


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*No one waves anymore*

It's taken AGES to read these eight pages!

I love waving but feel guilty when someone waves and I don't quite see them in time.

We live on a road to the beach in Cornwall - every seventh vehicle seems to be a motorhome this year so the next fine day that I'm not at work I'm going to lean over the wall and wave to them all as they go by - look out for me, and don't forget to wave back!

Vita


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Waving....*

I was returning home on Sunday after a weekend at a Steam and Vintage rally in Cheshire and passed about 8 or 9 Motorhomes going in the opposit direction and each and everyone waved to me... and I waved back. What a wonderful feeing eh... :thumbright: \/


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

On our first trip out we waved to lots of MH's and even some luton vans (wonder what they thought these nutters in the MH were up to?) This was a direct result of being waved to by other MH's. I must say that we didnt wave to everyone as you tend to miss some when driving. Keep it up as its all part of the fun.

Bubblehead


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I was driving North up M5 Juncs 11a to 5 on Monday morning and got arm ache through waving at the stacks of m/homes driving South. Then reaslised they were probably vall coming from Malvern Show. If they were you- thanks and sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Waving*

We play a game - when we see one we wave like mad across the road/ dual carriageway/ motorway or what have you and shout at the top of our voices " Heyyyyyyy, Hiaaaaaaaa, Helloooooooooo," and if they don't respond - we go "Hooraayyyyyyy - You T****rs, Booooooooooooo - Get a life!!!!"

Guaranteed to make us laugh our socks off just like little kids - Brilliant!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

What amazed me in Ireland recently even Irish white van man was waving to us, such lovely friendly people the irish, even walking through the streets total strangers were saying hello or good morning. Walk through the streets here at home and most people look straight through you and rush on their way.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, over the past week we have passed 4 other motorhomes that didnt wave back!!! One was even a handshake away as the road was so narrow and we were both virtually stopped due to a congestion. The driver and passenger both totally ignored us, staring straight ahead. (not even a glance) There was no way on earth they could not have seen us!!! I would put that down to pure snobbery as they had a lovely newer, larger more modern van than our older, smaller run of the mill Elddis Autoquest!!!! (or they don`t belong to any clubs and don`t know about this friendly thing we do)?????
Sue and Ian.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

On a postive note we have just been to the west coast of scotland, and like Tony found in Ireland, 99% of M/H's waved at us. Even the foreign's waved as well.

Lets keep waving


Richard...


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

having only had our MH since saturday i can honestly say that i've waved at everyone we've passed (grand total of 1)

and they've all waved back

down south on friday and i'll be counting - our 15 yr old child thinks i'm mad - and i more than likely am - it's never stopped me before though


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all, i have just driven from spain thru france spent 2 weeks in the uk and driven back again,my arm positively aches with all the waving (didnt know there were that many m/h in existence!!) anyhow i reckon about 90%waved back, friendly lot these m/homers.cheers astra.

ps. didnt find any accessory supliers en route ie aqua-kem and other sundry items to spend my money on where do the french buy all their bits from? anyone know?


graham


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waving*

 
I try to wave to everybody, but sometimes it's not possible, concentraing on traffic. If I can't wave flash (me lights I mean!)
In the UK usually get a good response. German and French also wave and acknowledge. Dutch not quite so friendly. Older generation Italians wave or acknowledge, younger generation just stare straight thru you.
By the way, I never had any difficulty in getting bits from motrohome/caravan shops in France?
saluti.
eddied


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I ALWAYS wave and usually get a reply......I even forget myself and wave to M/H's when I am in my car !!!!!!!!
That used to REALLY embarrass the kids years ago..........
It is just my instinct after 25+ years to always wave .....
As for accessories in France......dealers are everywhere........try near PAU, you will be spoilt for choice.
Also there is a very good dealer/shop on the southern outskirts of Bordeaux.
Now if you had said SPAIN.....then yes......VERY disappointing.......
Lynda


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

I've noticed that since we went down to a panel van (Tribute) people don't seem to wave quite as much. But recently some motorhomers must have wondered what I was doing - driving to and from a temporary place of work, along the M8, I noticed there have been a lot more motorhomes and have waved. Nothing odd there - except I forgot I was in the car and not the 'van!

Keep waving - it's a friendly habit.

Bernie's OH


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Waving*

Hi all,

On our return from the global on Sunday & Monday there was plenty of waving going on even with some dodgy weather.
Mind you we are a friendly bunch down here in the south west. :lol: :lol:

Cheers Steve.


----------

